# VTS versatile track system/ s250



## rollingo16 (Nov 4, 2004)

I am looking for any info about the VTS system. I want to buy a s250 and put on the track system for the sumer, then bolt the tires back on for the winter snow removal. I think there would be a lot of advantages if the track system is dependable. Like having 2 speed. Any thought good or bad. I think it is a fairly new system. My bobcat dealer does not recomend it at all.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

Why not a real track machine all year round??? I run CAT track skid steers in the winter. They are excellent in the snow.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I guess it really depends on the style of track, but our Takeuchi TL130 stinks in the snow. It can't push an 8' blade for the life of it. As far as the VTS, I went to the website and saw the video, they look like they would really work. Maybe the only reason your dealer doesn't want you to buy them is because he wants you to pay a lot more for a full track machine.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Tracks*

The VTS will make your rubber tire machine cost all most as much as a true track machine. As for different track systems working betther than others I would have to agree. The CAT tracks are made by AVS. And they work excellent in any condition.

My CAT dealer had mentioned to me about the VTS system last winter. But I decided to purchase the CAT 247B track machines. I am very happy that I did not purchase more rubber tire machines.....

Dave


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I know that the Takeuchi tracks and the Bobcat tracks are very similiar, if not the same style. So I don't think I would recommend the Bobcat track loader in the snow. Does the CAT tracks have the horizontal bars on them (like dozers)? or are they more of the off-set pads (like Bobcat and Takeuchi)?


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*tracks*

Scroll to the bottom of the this page to look at the CAT tracks......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=15893

Dave


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Actually the Bobcat track system works quite well in the snow. We use our's for snowblowing all the time. 

Your dealer probably is not recommending it because you may run into troubles running 14 MPH with tracks. I can't imagine that would be good for it, otherwise the manufacturers would have done it already.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

It must be that the tracks can't handle the weight of pushing the snow. When you snowblow there really isn't all that much weight you are pushing.


----------



## bluejaylawn (Nov 8, 2005)

*Buy a CAT with real tracks*

About a year I decided to add a track machine to my fleet of 5 skid steers so we could work in wet conditions and do less damage to sodded yards when working in the summer. I had all Bobcat equipment so I naturally called the bobcat dealer and had them bring out a demo (t300). It just so happened that we got an early 10" snowstorm while I had it on demo (just before I was going to buy it). I am glad it snowed - none of my guys would run it because it wouldnt move. The local Cat dealer happened to drive by my site and saw the Bobcat t300 spinning and asked if we would demo a cat 257 track machine. It was night and day how much better the cat machine did in the snow. The T300 actually got stuck in a snow drift and we used the 257 to pull it our. We now push 10' avalanche pushers that are designed for backhoes with our cat track machines in the snow.

I have since traded all my Bobcats for Cats and have 2 track machines and 3 wheeled cats. My cat dealer tells me that the VTS system is not recommended because the hydro pumps on wheeled machines are not strong enough to run the tracks and just traded for a case 90xt that had blown pumps due to it running the VTS. I read on another forum that the VTs will void the bobcats warranty.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

Can't beat a CAT...we still have a 955L...the things older then the dirt it carries..no rebuild or anything on that machine


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Cat 257B tracked skid steer and it is excellent in the snow as far as cruising around in the deep snow giving the kiddys a ride. I just picked up a 10' blade and am anxious to try it this season. Hope it pushes good.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Bump! Do we have any more opinions on this setup?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I have a Gehl 5640 That I have ran VTS on for 2 years from April to December and tires the rest of the time. I think it is the best of both world. The VTS is a great setup and from my experiences the tracks are better in the summer in muddy and soft areas better than dedicated track machines. I need tires in the winter for the snow removal that we do as track machines can't handle it and are not as fast. 

The 2 speed with the tracks is nice but it is defintely something you don't want to make a habit of because of the torque and strain put on the drive chains. Which is part of the down side. I know people who have snapped the drive chains because the the strain and torque put on it from the VTS.

If you search you can find the VTS used at a good deal. I got my set in an auction for $3500 beats the 15K price tag on a new set. 

Seriously consider it and the people who say a dedicated track machine is just as good as tires in the winter in my opinion don't have a clue.

good luck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I have them for the 252 they work well but compared to the 247 they ride rough and don't have as much traction but that's probably just track pattern. You do loose about 4mph, with the 252 in high it's just a click faster (barley) than the 247 7.3mph I think


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

NEUSWEDE;1244151 said:


> I need tires in the winter for the snow removal that we do as track machines can't handle it and are not as fast.


*I have a track machine now (Komatsu CK-35) and it is a good machine in the summer, but it is slower and does not have the traction that is required in the winter. I know I could step out and spend $3000 on a pair of Polar treads, but you still end up with a slower machine that cost more to run. *



NEUSWEDE;1244151 said:


> The 2 speed with the tracks is nice but it is defintely something you don't want to make a habit of because of the torque and strain put on the drive chains. Which is part of the down side. I know people who have snapped the drive chains because the the strain and torque put on it from the VTS.


*Is this something that I should stay clear of because of this problem? I really am considering trading my track machine for a wheeled one, but I really need the tracks for the spring, summer and fall. The last thing I want to worry about is not being able to work the machine to its full potential with the VTS on it. *


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Greenmtboy;1244510 said:


> *Is this something that I should stay clear of because of this problem? I really am considering trading my track machine for a wheeled one, but I really need the tracks for the spring, summer and fall. The last thing I want to worry about is not being able to work the machine to its full potential with the VTS on it. *


No I wouldn't steer clear because of this just pay more attention to maintenance and adjustment. Also just don't beat on the machine just because it will give you tons don't get in the habbit of pushing it over it's limits. You just have to have the mantality that this is a wheeled machine that wasn't designed to run VTS. It is capable enought to handle it and can do everything a dedicated tracked machine can just have to know the limits.

Defintely worth the investment. A lot better than a dedicated track machine.


----------

